# History of suicide attempt



## veganess (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me what a good icd-9 would be for a personal history of suicide attempt?  Thank you.


----------



## salCCS (Jul 10, 2012)

i would use V15.59


----------



## Melissa_M (Jul 12, 2012)

I would look at V66.84 Suicidal ideation  or 300.9  suicidal tendencies.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 16, 2012)

*V15.9*



Melissa_M said:


> I would look at V66.84 Suicidal ideation  or 300.9  suicidal tendencies.



I would not use these codes, Melissa ... *unless* the current documentation states the patient is suicidal.

Also, since the original poster did not specify that the previous attempt was injury (vs poisoning),  I would use the V15.9 history code.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Biller385 (Jul 16, 2012)

The code is V62.84 not V66.84. V66.84 does not exist.
In the def: for V62.84 states thoughts of committing suicide; no actual attempts of suicide has been made.  In my opinion list the E code for attempted suicide, however the attempt was made, after the  suicidal tendencies DX.  Tell the story.

Cathy


----------

